# Hello From Hungary! :)



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource dodzylla!


----------



## Richard P (Feb 12, 2016)

Welcome. Look forward to hearing your inputs....


----------



## tuzserhu (Dec 8, 2013)

Orommel hallunk feloled! Kivancsian varjuk majd a kepeket, tapasztalatokat, jo hallani hogy ilyen koran - 16 evesen mar elkezdted. Sok sikert hozza. 
Hany csaladdal dolgozol? Hallottam a Magyarorszagi szabalyok igen kemenyek a meheszetben. 
Hol vannak a meheid? Megye, varos?
Dávid


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello- Just curious, what are the dimensions of those frames? How many in a box? There were large frame systems in use in the US at one time but they have largely fallen into disuse.
Bill


----------



## dodzylla (Feb 18, 2016)

whiskers said:


> Hello- Just curious, what are the dimensions of those frames? How many in a box? There were large frame systems in use in the US at one time but they have largely fallen into disuse.
> Bill


I made a post on another forum today, with our "traditional" hungarian hive tipes pls check it here, you will see frame and hive sizes 

http://www.beekeepingforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=36016


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Üdvözöljük


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Continued success with your bees!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome


----------



## dodzylla (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks you guys!


----------

